# OMG What is that mom



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Still trying to figure what the snow is, watching it fall lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

haha cookie looks scared. hasnt snowed here yet, but its supposed to tomorrow! my two have never seen it either, ill see how they react.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

cookie is a bit more nervous than what lucky is, The snow started last night


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

does cookie make little whining sounds when hes scared? tsuka does.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

no but lucky does


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL

i was wondering if it was only a tsuka thing. guess its not


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

she always does it when cookie flys away or if she hears a alarm outside


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya, sounds like tsuka. if he sees something out the window or hears an odd sound on the radio he does that


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Really? they whine? lol... haven't heard Arnie whine yet, I think. I know once when the phone rang she ran to my sister, seemingly for protection or probably just to get to a higher place - but whine? haha.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

mainly when cookie leaves her


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He he, I don't like snow much either


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

How funny. My two think the snow is pretty.


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

I love the crest straight up! Never gets old


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Machi likes to look out the window too, and her crest flies up when leaves fall from the trees. I can't wait to see her reaction to snow-it will be here soon!


----------

